# Bicycle Mikes Summer Dudley Swap- 7/10



## Bri-In-RI (Jun 5, 2016)

All the details of the July 10th Dudley swap can be found here-
http://oldroads.com/dudley/

See ya'll there!


----------



## mike j (Jun 6, 2016)

Allright, I'll be there.


----------



## catfish (Jun 6, 2016)

I talked to Mike yesterday. Looks like it'll be another great show!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jun 6, 2016)

For those of you into things with 4 wheels and motors check out this awesome event for a great cause being held by Mikes car club.
http://www.bartoncenter.org/Upcoming-Events
https://www.facebook.com/2709808329...980832918180/1416234551726130/?type=3&theater


----------



## mike j (Jul 3, 2016)

A week away, can't wait. Any previous ?


----------



## Intense One (Jul 3, 2016)

Will it be outdoors if the weather is nice?


----------



## mike j (Jul 3, 2016)

I think it'll take a significant weather event to move it indoors.


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 5, 2016)

I can't wait !


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2016)

I think I'll bring a truck load of stuff.


----------



## mike j (Jul 5, 2016)

Alright, now we're cooking' with gas !


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 5, 2016)

catfish said:


> I think I'll bring a truck load of stuff.


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 8, 2016)

YAY !


----------



## catfish (Jul 8, 2016)

So who is going to be there?


----------



## mike j (Jul 9, 2016)

Loading up now, weather doesn't look to bad on the radar, could be a good one. See you at five.


----------



## catfish (Jul 9, 2016)

THE STIG said:


>




Terry,   Why is this funny?


----------



## Intense One (Jul 10, 2016)

Going as a spectator and to drool over some cool stuff!


----------



## catfish (Jul 10, 2016)

Great show. Big turn out. I'll post some photos later.


----------



## mike j (Jul 10, 2016)

Agree wholeheartedly with Catfish, Bike Mike put on a great event. Because of threat of rain, the show was a bit disjointed. Some in & some outside. A few random photos...


----------



## mike j (Jul 10, 2016)

And a couple more...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Who had the Colson cushioner? How much? V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## tanksalot (Jul 10, 2016)

Great show & grateful for this show ! Thanks Mike.


----------



## Intense One (Jul 13, 2016)

Picked up some smalls....tubes, 3 skip-tooth chains, a couple pre war chain guards and a Mass bike plate.  Talked to Bicycle Mike and met fellow CABERS  Brian and Tom and other unnamed traders!   Smalls are easier to hide than complete bikes from spouses!


----------



## catfish (Jul 13, 2016)

Intense One said:


> View attachment 339532 Picked up some smalls....tubes, 3 skip-tooth chains, a couple pre war chain guards and a Mass bike plate.  Talked to Bicycle Mike and met fellow CABERS  Brian and Tom and other unnamed traders!   Smalls are easier to hide than complete bikes from spouses!




I bought two bikes. And a ton of smalls.


----------

